# Hand strap recommendation



## Jamesy (Mar 24, 2012)

I was thinking of getting a hand strap to augment my Black Rapid RS-4. There are occasions when I might prefer a hand strap rather than a sling. I know Canon makes one, although it is not wuick to mount or remove.

Any suggestions? I am open to eBay stuff if you have a link to a decent one.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JerryKnight (Mar 24, 2012)

I've only ever used the Canon E1 strap. I haven't seen the newer E2 hand strap, so I don't know if it interferes with the tripod mount that a Black Rapid would use. The E1 takes some practice and the proper instructions (which are strangely not included with the E1), but it gets pretty easy to install/remove fairly quickly. It has to be a solid mount in order for me to trust it, so I wouldn't go with anything with a quick-release.

I personally would never remove the hand strap. I leave mine on all the time, even when attaching a neck strap. I might hold the camera over the hand strap sometimes, but it's become a normal part of my camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 24, 2012)

I use Canon E1 handstraps on both of my bodies, and they're great, but they require a battery grip to attach. The new Canon E2 strap comes with a lug for the tripod socket, but that would mean detaching the BR lug. If you use the Arca-Swiss system, some camera plates/L-brackets have the slot for a handstrap, and a 1/4"-20 hole for the BR lug (although I have my FasterR-3 attached to a Kirk 1" clamp that I then attach to a camera or lens plate as needed.


----------



## aluzema (Mar 24, 2012)

Regarding straps, I like the MATIN products. Made in Korea, but the quality is far beyond chinese products. I have bougth several times from this shop with no problem.

http://stores.ebay.com/cameramate2010/Hand-Grips-/_i.html?_fsub=338731519&_sid=990295329&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Best Regards


----------



## ssimmonsphoto (Mar 24, 2012)

The E1 is what I've used on all of my gripped bodies. However, can has apparently discontinued it, so it is a bit harder to find (and is out of stock at B&H and Aorama).


----------



## JerryKnight (Mar 24, 2012)

ssimmonsphoto said:


> The E1 is what I've used on all of my gripped bodies. However, can has apparently discontinued it, so it is a bit harder to find (and is out of stock at B&H and Aorama).



Makes me sad, but looking at the pictures of the E2, it appears that the tripod mount can be removed and the strap can be put through the same slot on the battery grip as the E1. I'll investigate the E2 when the BG-E11 finally arrives.


----------



## ugly_bokeh (Mar 24, 2012)

I've been happy with the Hakuba hand strap, but I can't say how it compares to Canon's or any of the others already mentioned, as I liked it enough from the start to forego additional shopping.
http://www.adorama.com/HAKGP02.htm

(Unlike some other straps, it allows for attachment without a grip, though I have not used it this way and can see how it might be less than convenient.)

I have been using two of these on a gripped body for a few years and vastly prefer the hand straps to a neck strap (especially the Canon neck strap, advertising brand and model). They keep the camera in my hand and I am quite comfortable carrying it for long periods of time. Admittedly, I seldom use any lens over 135mm....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 24, 2012)

JerryKnight said:


> ...the E2, it appears that the tripod mount can be removed and the strap can be put through the same slot on the battery grip as the E1.



Yes, it can.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Mar 24, 2012)

I have the E2 hand strap and really like it. In fact for a lot of my shooting it's all I use if I'm going to be relatively stationary. I use my BlackRapid strap when I'm walking/hiking (zoos, parks, photowalks, etc).


----------



## RunAndGun (Mar 24, 2012)

I have Kalt grip/straps on both of my 5DMKII's with RRS L plates and just the Kalt grip strap by-itself on my MKIII since RRS doesn't have the L plate out yet. They've done well, so far. No complaints other than you need just a little strip of gaffe tape so it doesn't loosen up too much from normal use.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/357995-REG/Kalt_NP6779_Camera_Comfort_Grip_Strap.html


----------



## kimloris (Mar 24, 2012)

This subject has been discussed http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,2769.0.html
I made a post about the really good Nikon leather hand strap in the thread.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I use Canon E1 handstraps on both of my bodies, and they're great, but they require a battery grip to attach. The new Canon E2 strap comes with a lug for the tripod socket, but that would mean detaching the BR lug. If you use the Arca-Swiss system, some camera plates/L-brackets have the slot for a handstrap, and a 1/4"-20 hole for the BR lug (although I have my FasterR-3 attached to a Kirk 1" clamp that I then attach to a camera or lens plate as needed.


Thanks everyone for your replies.

Neuro, your setup is identical to mine, RRS L-bracket, BR strap. I just bought a Canon E1 strap off of eBay for $5 - it looked legit but time will tell. I have seen the Kirk plate and BR combo before - it looks pretty slick. You must keep your L-bracket and hand strap permanently mounted, correct?

I like the L-Bracket on the camera as it adds a nice later of protect on two of the planes. My 40D L-Bracket has the loop for a hand strap but I can't tell of the 5D3 has the same provision, I can't tell from the photos. I will call RRS on Monday to inquire about this and I will place a pre-order over the phone as they owe me free shipping on my next purchase.

http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=B5D3-L&type=0&eq=


----------



## Aperture (Mar 25, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> I was thinking of getting a hand strap to augment my Black Rapid RS-4. There are occasions when I might prefer a hand strap rather than a sling. I know Canon makes one, although it is not wuick to mount or remove.
> 
> Any suggestions? I am open to eBay stuff if you have a link to a decent one.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I use one [email protected]*^% strap (of course with a sticker on the label) on my 5dII with battery grip which, you can wrap around your wrist and lock in case if you plan to hold it for long, it stays secure and it holds my 5dII and 70-200 2.8 on my wrist without having to gripping the camera with my fingers.
Here is a knock out of the same, there are plenty such grips on ebay 

I wish Canon made similar strap

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Leather-Hand-Grip-Strap-for-Nikon-Canon-Pentax-DSLR-/220981719712?pt=US_Camera_Straps_Hand_Grips&hash=item33738972a0#ht_3099wt_966


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 25, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> You must keep your L-bracket and hand strap permanently mounted, correct?



No L-bracket yet, but I'll be getting one for the 1D X. I do have a Wimberley P-5 plate on my 5DII (will go on the 7D), and P-20 lens plates on all my tripod collars, and all of those and the hand straps stay permanently attached. Since I frequently change from a standard lens to a big zoom on my 5DII, being able to quickly relocate the BR attachment point is very convenient (not a big deal on the 7D which I use almost exclusively with the 100-400). I also like being able to quickly remove the BR strap without leaving the lug behind, more comfortable for portrait grip with just a plate (or L-bracket) and I still have the handstrap to carry it more easily.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> No L-bracket yet, but I'll be getting one for the 1D X. I do have a Wimberley P-5 plate on my 5DII (will go on the 7D), and P-20 lens plates on all my tripod collars, and all of those and the hand straps stay permanently attached. Since I frequently change from a standard lens to a big zoom on my 5DII, being able to quickly relocate the BR attachment point is very convenient (not a big deal on the 7D which I use almost exclusively with the 100-400).



I too have a Wimberley P-5 plate but it does not have a lug to put the hand strap through. How do you affix the Canon E1 strap and the P5 plate?



neuroanatomist said:


> I also like being able to quickly remove the BR strap without leaving the lug behind, more comfortable for portrait grip with just a plate (or L-bracket) and I still have the handstrap to carry it more easily.


Do you un-screw the BR FastenR-3 from the underside of the P5 or do you use the Kirk 1" clamp like you mentioned earlier in the thread?

The photo below shows how I have been using my BR and L-bracket for over a year - super solid as the Ty-Rap has a metal locking pin inside. I love the setup and may try to loop the E1 onto the Ty-Rap too. I also really like the idea of the Kirk 1" clamp. Is this the one you use?
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/555485-REG/Kirk_QRC_1_0_QRC_1_Quick_Release_Clamp.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 25, 2012)

I have battery grips on both bodies, and the grip provides the lower attachment point for the strap. 

Yes, that's the Kirk clamp I use (I chose it over the small RRS clamp because the latter has little nubs on the bottom where the FastenR-3 goes). I attached the FastenR-3 to the Kirk clamp with a bit of Loctite Blue on the threads. I do have a spare FastenR-3, but haven't had any need to use it - the Kirk clamp makes it so easy to change where I attach the BR strap.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have battery grips on both bodies, and the grip provides the lower attachment point for the strap.
> 
> Yes, that's the Kirk clamp I use (I chose it over the small RRS clamp because the latter has little nubs on the bottom where the FastenR-3 goes). I attached the FastenR-3 to the Kirk clamp with a bit of Loctite Blue on the threads. I do have a spare FastenR-3, but haven't had any need to use it - the Kirk clamp makes it so easy to change where I attach the BR strap.



It is interesting you mention the RRS have the nubs that would interfere with the Fasten-R3 - check out the link, the forth picture over has exactly that combo:
http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=B2-FAB&type=0&eq=&desc=B2-FAB-38mm-clamp-with-threaded-socket
The nubs are likely to mate with a BH-25 or the like, although that forth image implies that the nubs have been removed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 26, 2012)

Indeed. I called RRS and their advice was to either mash the FastenR-3 rubber washer down on the nubs or file them off. Neither sounded optimal, and I went with the Kirk clamp.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 26, 2012)

I will likely order the Kirk from B+H once they are back in stock, coupled with the E1 hand strap I just ordered, I will be able to put together a decent kit once the RRS L-bracket is released.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 27, 2012)

I order the [Kirk (KIQRC10) QRC-1 Quick Release Clamp for Arca-Type Plates - 1" Base] from B+H yesterday and I confirmed with RRS today that the B2-FAB indeed requires the nubs to be filed down or have the rubber on the Fasten-R3 be mashed combined with blue Loctite for a good connection.

I also ordered the RRS L-Bracket w/o grip for the 5D3 (B5D3-L) and Mark from RRS confirmed that it has a strap boss for a hand strap, in case anyone is interested.


----------

